# Budget of £300 tops.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

So the Eureka Mignon mk2 fits my budget, even though it's looks aren't much along side a nice Sylvia. It get quite good reviews on here. I would like a new machine as it is easier for a few reasons, shipping especially.

if you had my budget and were to buy new what would your choice be?

Cheers


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The Mignon is a good choice. I have one in black and it looks nice next to any machine. Good partner for a Silvia imo.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

You're really limiting yourself by buying new. With that sort of budget you'd get so much more for your money second hand. Plenty of sellers would be willing to ship. Grinders are solid things and the only thing likely to break is the hopper you probably won't ever use.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> So the Eureka Mignon mk2 fits my budget, even though it's looks aren't much along side a nice Sylvia. It get quite good reviews on here. I would like a new machine as it is easier for a few reasons, shipping especially.
> 
> if you had my budget and were to buy new what would your choice be?
> 
> Cheers


My choice was a Sage Smart Grinder Pro (also a Silvia owner) - best combination of qulaity and features for my (£200) budget, and I'm very pleased wth it indeed. The caveat would be that I have no view of its long term reliability.

On the used v new issue, I think the critical question is whether you think you can get a grinder good oenough for your purposes new; if you do, new is the way to go (warranty, availability of parts etc). If you're of the view that you have to go much higher in price to get a really good grinder, then used is the way to go.

The Eureka's very nice and has the benefits of being a very simple, robust design (a bit like the Silvia) - likely to last a very long time. It gets really good reviews too.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would rethink. £300 gets you a lot of preloved grinder in comparison.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

risky said:


> Grinders are solid things and the only thing likely to break is the hopper you probably won't ever use.


If i remember correctly someone bought a rocky grinder off someone on here and the casing got broke in transit recently.

Was sent at buyers risk.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28233-Rancilio-Rocky-Casing&highlight=rocky

If buying new you are safe in theknoledge that if it gets lost or broken in transit you will be sent a replacement


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And lots of other things do get sent and arrive safe and sound.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> So the Eureka Mignon mk2 fits my budget, even though it's looks aren't much along side a nice Sylvia. It get quite good reviews on here. I would like a new machine as it is easier for a few reasons, shipping especially.if you had my budget and were to buy new what would your choice be?Cheers


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In my opinion the Eureka is nice looking grinder (it must be as the Mrs has given the go ahead to get one, when I have the funds)I have seen one being used (albeit light use) for decaf in a local coffee house/bar (Elephant Coffee, Parkgate)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> If i remember correctly someone bought a rocky grinder off someone on here and the casing got broke in transit recently.
> 
> Was sent at buyers risk.
> 
> ...


If you buy a domestic grinder with a plastic body obviously the risk is massive, but £300 second hand easily gets you a commercial grinder with a metal body.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pack and box . Then pack and box again like Russian dolls . Bubble wrap and crap is your friend . As said if packed well then it's hoppers or Dosers

They are fragile , but if packed well then it takes some breaking


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> And lots of other things do get sent and arrive safe and sound.


Yes, but all sent at buyers risk



risky said:


> If you buy a domestic grinder with a plastic body obviously the risk is massive, but £300 second hand easily gets you a commercial grinder with a metal body.


I did think the body on a rancilio rocky is metal.

This Stainless steel version has a stainless steel back panel and base with a heavy-duty black case aluminum frame

if you are saying its plastic then I have learnt something.

so why don't the sellers take the responsibility then when they are sending the commercial grinders in the post?

They are almost exclusively sent at buyers risk on here.

Whereas on ebay they are all sent at sellers risk.

Please dont think Im having a go at the selling and buying on this forum. It works well.

But if i did buy something from here it would be collection only because of this.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've bought and sold collection only ever since the mini I bought disappeared for over a week. It did arrive ok (well packed) in the end but I had a few days of sitting in waiting, and a few trips to the depot (useless) and began to think I'd lost £240 or whatever it was. My next sale/purchase in the event of a grinder upgrade will be a handover of some sort.


----------

